# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Aφιερώματα Ελλήνων Αθλητών >  Παναγιώτης Κατσέλος

## Polyneikos

Από τους ανθρώπους με πολύπλευρη δράση στο bodybuildng, o *Παναγιώτης Κατσέλος*, έχει προσφέρει σε πολλά επίπεδα, αξίζει ιδιαίτερης αναφοράς στο Βodybuilding.gr!
Ο ίδιος αγωνίστηκε ως αθλητής τέλη της δεκαετίας του  '80- αρχές '90










Όταν αποσύρθηκε από την αγωνιστική δράση, ασχολήθηκε αρκετά με την αναγνώριση του bodybuilding ως άθλημα.
  Σημαντικός ο ρόλος του με τον Σύλλογο *Διάπλασης Λάρισας* στην αναγνώριση της Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. το 2003 ως Ομοσπονδία με Ειδική Αναγνώριση.
Ο Σύλλογος πάντα ενεργός με συμμετοχές αθλητών αλλά και διοργανώσεις στην Λάρισα (Αχίλλεια)!

*Αχίλλεια 2000*



*Αχίλλεια 2007
*



Έφερε στην Ελλάδα για σεμινάρια τεράστια ονόματα του χώρου όπως ο Dorian Yates, Chris Cormier, Markus Ruhl, Ernie Taylor, εποχές που δεν υπήρχαν τα social medias με τις εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες φωτογραφίες, όταν ο κόσμος αδειμονούσε να πάρει ένα περιοδικό ή μια βιντεοκασσέτα προπόνησης, για να "ρουφήξει" γνώση.

*Σεμινάριο Markus Ruhl*







*Σεμινάριο Chris Cormier

*

*
Σεμινάριο Jimmy Μεντής*




*Dorian Yates - Ernie Taylor*






*Προπόνηση στο Temple Gym με τον Dorian*

----------


## Polyneikos

Επίσης ένα από τα αξιοσημείωτα εγχειρήματά του, ήταν η έκδοση ενός περιοδικού το οποίο δίνοταν δωρεάν, το *ΜΥΪΚΗ ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗ* του οποίου κυκλοφόρησαν 7 τεύχη
Το υλικό υπάρχει και διατέθηκε στο forum, όπου θα ψηφιοποιηθεί και θα ανέβει προσεχώς!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Με τον Παναγιώτη γνωριζόμαστε πολλα χρόνια και πέρα απο αυτα που έχει προσφέρει στο χώρο σαν παράγοντας και συνεχίζει είναι και ένας καλός άνθρωπος πάνω απ όλα και συμπαθής με την ευρύτερη ένοια και γι αυτο πέρα απο επαγγελματικά και παραγοντικά χαίρομαι όταν τον βλέπω απο κοντα και τα λέμε όταν τυχαίνει 
Και πολύ ωραίο το αφιέρωμα που τον έχουμε κάνει στο φόρουμ γιατι αξίζει :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Κώστα συγχαρητήρια για το άρθρο! Μόλις το αντίκρισα την ανάρτηση του τόπικ, συνηδειτοποίησα πως δεν είχαμε μέχρι στιγμής αναφορά στον Παναγιώτη στο φόρουμ. Τον Παναγιώτη τον ήξερα φυσιογνωμικά από το 2000 και τον γνώρισα το 2003 πρωτοεμφανιζόμενος στο πανελλήνιο που πραγματοποιήθηκε στη Λάρισα. 
Ο Παναγιώτης Κατσέλος ή σκέτο Κατσέλος όπως συνηθίζουμε να τον αποκαλούμε και να ξεχωρίζει, είναι γνωστός στους νεότερους απλά ως παράγοντας του αθλήματος στην οικογένεια της IFBB στην Ελλάδα. Άμα με ρωτούσε κάποιος τι έχει κάνει ο Κατσέλος για το άθλημα, η πρώτη αντίδραση είναι, έχει ξοδέψει πολλά λεφτά για την ανάδειξη του αθλήματος στην Ελλάδα. Σεμινάρια με κορυφαίους αθλητές της εποχής με αποκορύφωση τον Dorian Yates, πανελλήνια πρωταθλήματα και grand prix με δώρα και χρηματικά έπαθλα, έκδοση του περιοδικού μυική διάπλαση με σοβαρότητα και ξεχωριστά άρθρα (προσωπικά ακόμα τα συμβουλεύομαι), τέλος μια πολύχρονη συμμετοχή στην αναγνώριση του αθλήματος στην Ελλάδα με αναγνωρισμένη ομοσπονδία. Δεν είναι λίγες οι φορές που η εθνική ομάδα είχε τη χορηγία του για να εκπληρώσει την αποστολή. Επίσης αρκετοί κορυφαίοι αθλητές και μάλιστα επαγγελματίες Έλληνες αθλητές (Τζινίδης, Μανώλακας), πήραν την κάρτα και δραστηριοποιήθηκαν στο εξωτερικό με χορηγία του Παναγιώτη Κατσέλου. 
Για τον Κατσέλο θα μπορούσε να μιλήσουν αρκετοί από το χώρο του αθλήματος. Είχα όμως την τύχη να συνολιμήσω με συνεργάτες του στον επιχειρηματικό τομέα, της επιχείρησης της οικογένειας Κατσέλου! Η πρώτη αντίδραση ήταν έντυμος, φιλικός και ειλικρινής! 
Ελπίζω να έχουμε το χρόνο να επεκταθούμε σε αυτό το τόπικ όσο είναι εφικτό για τον Παναγιώτη Κατσέλο.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Η επίσκεψη του Chris Cormier στην Ελλάδα το 1999 για σεμινάριο στην Λάρισα, που πρέπει να παρέμεινε γύρω στον 1 μήνα επισκεπτόμενος αρκετά μέρη!
Oι ιστορίες θα μπορούσαν να γράψουν βιβλίο, από οτι έχω μάθει απο άτομα του κύκλου, μιας και ήταν ζωηρός! :01. Mr. Green: 




Εδω διακρίνεται και ο Σπύρος Μαραγκάκης



Σπύρος Μαραγκάκης - Βαγγέλης Φύτρος - Λεωνίδας Κατσαφλιάκας




Flex Wheeler - Παναγιώτης Κατσέλος



Dorian Yates, Παναγιώτης Κατσέλος, ενώ διακρίνεται και η γνωστή πρωταθλήτρια *Βάνα Τσουπρακάκου*
Είναι στα εγκαίνια καταστήματος το 2003, με συνεταίρους τους Τζινίδη και Βασάλο, στο Περιστέρι.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Έτσι τον γνώρισα τον Παναγιώτη εκείνα τα χρονια αγωνιστικός ήταν και θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά τις επισκέψεις των παλιών πρωταθλητών και σε μια με τον Ντόριαν στη Λάρισα ήμουν και γω εκεί , αλλα είχα φύγει εκτάκτως σαν φαντομάς και δεν είχα μείνει στις φωτο  :01. Razz: 
Ο Κρις κορμιέρ ήταν όντως ζωηρός όπως βέβαια και πολλοι ββερ εκείνης της εποχής που βέβαια άλλα χρόνια και αντιλήψεις και τα ενισχυτικά των πρωταθλητών ανέβαζαν τη ζωηράδα πρός το αντίθετο φύλο  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Παναγιώτης Κατσέλος - Χάρης Κοτσιβός - Γιώργος Βασιλικόπουλος  - Σωκράτης Κουκούλης - Φεβρουάριος 2022, στο γυμναστήριο του Παναγιώτη

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Τα πεθύμησα τα παλιόπαιδα , όλα τα καλά παιδια παρέα και πήγε και ο Γιώργος και έδεσε το γλυκό  :03. Thumb up:

----------

